# Quick questions about carry laws in SC



## USAFgsm

Hi.

I will be leaving tomorrow to visit Myrtle Beach for a few days. I have a carry permit here in TN, so I know that I can carry in your state, but I have a few questions about the specific laws so I do not accidentally do something illegal.

I read through this site and gathered some information; please tell me if I am interpreting it correctly.

http://www.sled.sc.gov/SCStateGunLaws1.aspx?MenuID=CWP

First, I didn't see anything about it being illegal to carry in a place where alcohol is consumed. Is this correct? Here in TN we cannot carry in any bar or restaurant where they serve alcohol. So if my buddy and I hit up a couple bars, can I carry there?

Also, it says that its illegal to "use" (meaning "discharge") a firearm while under the influence of alcohol, BUT it does say "This article does not apply to persons lawfully defending themselves or their property." 
I don't drink, so this shouldn't be an issue anyway, but I did find it interesting.

And this statement; "This article does not apply to persons lawfully defending themselves or their property," leads me to another question. Are you all allowed to use deadly force in defense of your property? Again, not really an issue, because I don't see myself pulling the trigger unless someones life is at risk, but its good to know all the laws.

Last thing: Do you know if there are any special laws local to Myrtle Beach? Since it is such a tourist place I can see how there might be some extra laws, but I'm not sure.

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Todd

Check this site out. http://handgunlaw.us/documents/USOffLimitsN-W.pdf

SC is a no carry in an establishment where alcohol is served for consumption purposes. This includes restaurants. So if you can buy it and drink it there, don't bring your gun.

Best bet would be contact the Myrtle Beach PD and get the answers right from the horse's mouth on your other questions. My motto is "Never ask for or receive legal advice from an internet forum". No matter how well intentioned the answer is, it could be the wrong.


----------



## USAFgsm

Thank you.


----------



## Rule308

Hey, GSM. 
Regarding Myrtle Beach having more restrictive laws, according to the statute below, the state has reserved the right to regulate certain things regarding firearms. Doesn't mean MB doesn't have such rules and won't arrest you for violating them. They'd be wrong. Want to be a test case? ;-)

Right now we're waiting on a test case in Georgetown County regarding CWP holders being allowed to have firearms on school property. The state recently okayed that, under certain conditions, and Georgetown County quickly enacted a local ordnance forbidding it. According to the statute, they don't have the legal authority to do that.

Check out www.scstatehouse.net, where you can find the full text of this:

SECTION 23-31-510. Regulation of ownership, transfer, or possession of firearm or ammunition; discharge on landowner's own property. 
No governing body of any county, municipality, or other political subdivision in the State may enact or promulgate any regulation or ordinance that regulates or attempts to regulate:

(1) the transfer, ownership, possession, carrying, or transportation of firearms, ammunition, components of firearms, or any combination of these things; or (snip)

SECTION 23-31-520. Power to regulate public use of firearms; confiscation of firearms or ammunition. 
This article does not affect the authority of any county, municipality, or political subdivision to regulate the careless or negligent discharge or public brandishment of firearms, nor does it prevent the regulation of public brandishment of firearms during the times of or a demonstrated potential for insurrection, invasions, riots, or natural disasters. This article denies any county, municipality, or political subdivision the power to confiscate a firearm or ammunition unless incident to an arrest. [end]

As a FYI, that last sentence above was added in response to NOLA's confiscation of lawfully held firearms following Katrina.

Having said all that, I fully concur w/ Todd's advice to go to MBPD for the final answer. Of course I can't count the number of times an LEO has been wrong about the law. But, they should certainly be able to tell you about local ordnances and give you a flavor for the terrain over there.

Regards,
R308


----------



## Rule308

*Only a year late.*

Good grief. I wish I'd read the date of the question before I got started.


----------



## sheepdog

*I do that all the time...*

...thanks for being willing to help...it's guys like you who keep this place glued together...


----------

